# Another prize for my autograph collection



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Finally found one I could afford


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bigshot said:


> View attachment 91407
> 
> 
> Finally found one I could afford


Do we dare asking , was it very expensive?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

It was a little over $100 with shipping


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Very nice and a good deal. Jealous!


----------

